# From Louisiana to Miami - My site



## JeffGibsonPhotography (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm currently building my site to sell my photography and also offer to do photography for individuals and businesses. 

Currently my work can be seen at www.myspace.com/jeffreyneilgibson

Please note that you do not have to be a member of myspace in order to checkout my work.

Thank you for reading/viewing and have a nice day.


----------



## Renair (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok honest opinion, the website is very messy, get a dedicated photography site, even a flckr account or something, I stopped looking after 3 images.  However saying that, the 3 images I saw were good!


----------

